# Is it possible to use a V-Moda BoomPro mic with Sennheiser HD 558s?



## Edge4o7

So I jumped the gun on a purchase of the v-moda boompro mic (www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ17WKK/) to go along with my Sennheiser HD 558s. I didn't realize the 558s had a special locking mechanism so a standard 2.5mm doesn't fit. On top of that, the boompro uses a 3.5mm connector. I've read you can remove the locking mechanism fairly easy, but I haven't been able to find a guide or much confirmation that it'd work fine without it.
  
 I was wondering if it's worth the effort to get these to work together. I'd just get a modmic but they're not even available at the moment, so I'd really like to get the boompro working if possible.
  
 Alternatively, I was looking in to maybe getting a desktop mic but I feel like they would pick up keystrokes really loudly on skype without push to talk. If anyone has experience in that regard I'd love to hear it as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## EpicBlob

Hello, 
  
 Not sure if you have switched to a different setup or not but I just got my HD 558's yesterday and an adapter for my V-Moda BoomPro to fit and it does work! I bought an adapter off of Ebay (listed below) and had to take out the plastic lock inside the headphones but once I did it fit and works like a charm. The sound can cut off if you move the cable around but nothing serious. I honestly highly recommend this setup as it keeps cable management down to one and the V-Moda is a great mic to have.
  
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141261894844?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------

